# Manzanita Driftwood



## glenn (2 Mar 2009)

does any one have a link to where i can buy this, i have recently 'discovered' it and i think its wonderful, it also soud cheaper than redmoor from what i have read but i cant find any where that sells it?


----------



## Tony Swinney (2 Mar 2009)

I got a load sent over from the States, the details are all in this thread:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4480&start=0&hilit=manzanita

Tony


----------



## glenn (3 Mar 2009)

wow thanks this is what i am looking for


----------



## Nelson (3 Mar 2009)

hi,
i think the bloke has family probs(illness) at the moment so not sending stuff out.have to email and wait for a reply.
thanks
neil


----------



## Nelson (7 Mar 2009)

hi,
got an email today so think he's selling again.
neil


----------



## plantbrain (10 Mar 2009)

Funny thing is.......it is a total brush weed here in CA. I got some near a granite dome so there are extremely dense and hard. All the species are native to CA with only a couple species living outside CA.

A very tough tree.

We have tonnes of it, folks pay you to cut and take it away, it's a fire hazard in most cases.

I have many nice pieces and examples.
Shipping wood cost a lot due to the size and weight though.

I also use Redwood burl, Bay, live Oak, cedar, bird's eye maple, CA buckeye burl...........I obviously have little need for store bought wood  



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Mar 2009)

a wood store would be excellent


----------

